

Best Notepad in your broswer - weakwire

Open your browser.<p>Enter &quot;data:text&#x2F;html, &lt;html contenteditable&gt;&quot; for the url (wo the quotes).<p>Type in the page.<p>This is my everyday go-to noteskeeping. Enjoy
======
jeremybencken
kind of cool, but the data disappears with the tab.

~~~
danielfernandez
You can add some js magic to save data to the URL and it will remain in the
browser's history. Check a post I wrote about it:
[http://dfernandez.me/articles/3%20-%20drawing%20bookmarklet/](http://dfernandez.me/articles/3%20-%20drawing%20bookmarklet/)

------
bowerbird
1\. we've seen this way too many times before.

2\. you can't even _spell_ "browser".

3\. there are lots of existing apps that will local-storage save the contents
of your note.

-bowerbird

~~~
bowerbird
point #2 should have had a smiley attached to it.

-bowerbird

